# Intel i3 4150 vs AMD FX6300



## kirat (Aug 15, 2014)

Please suggest me that which one is better Fx6300 vs i3 4150......i always use AMD processors.....This time I want to try with intel but tell me is it better to pay for dual core(i3 4150) instead of six core (fx6300).also tell me which motherboard is good for these.My mobo Budget is 13k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

Intel Core i3 4150 - 2 Physical Cores + 2 HT Cores
AMD FX 6300 - 6 Physical Cores

You decide for yourself buddy but my choice will be 
AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5900.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 15, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Intel Core i3 4150 - 2 Physical Cores + 2 HT Cores
> AMD FX 6300 - 6 Physical Cores
> 
> You decide for yourself buddy but my choice will be
> ...



got the same config @ 7163(amf fx-snapdeal) + 5805(Gigabyte 970A-DS3P-flipkart)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 16, 2014)

It's not that one processor is better than other processor. It depends on the use case. What are you going to use the PC for? Keep in mind that FX 6300 requires a discreet graphic card to be used as it does not have an IGP.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

^^+1 to that. @ Op - if gaming is your main purpose and you're not an ocer then get the i3 4130. Also you will get lower power consumption as an added benefit.


----------



## udaylunawat (Dec 14, 2014)

What's more future proof ?  Intel i5 4440 or FX 6300. I know that it's 4 core vs 6 cores. But also include hyperthreading in the equation.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2014)

easily the i5 4440, better upgrade path + much better raw performance


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 14, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> What's more future proof ?  Intel i5 4440 or FX 6300. I know that it's 4 core vs 6 cores. But also include hyperthreading in the equation.



I5 4440 doesn't have hyper threading, but if you are talking about i3's hyper threading than a physical core is always better than a Perceived one, so my suggestion is this -

for gaming exclusively
I5>i3>fx 6300

generally uses + future proofing
I5>fx6300> i3


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2014)

Between i3-4150 and FX-6300, I'll suggest FX-6300.


----------

